# Electrical TPF



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

How many guys does it take to do A TPF. I don't even know how they fit in the trench:no:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I don't even know what a TPF is, but apparently it takes three.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Its what the local electricians call it when the power company comes to do the connection to the outside meter(s), until it gets finaled

Temporary pending final (inspection)


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Actually it takes four, the fourth one is probably on a snack run, you know how electricians are when they don't get there snacks.


.


----------



## newenergy (Mar 5, 2008)

mickeyco said:


> Actually it takes four, the fourth one is probably on a snack run, you know how electricians are when they don't get there snacks.
> 
> 
> .


Fifth guy is taking the picture.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

If the task involves hand digging, you can't have too many. I shovel just barely fits my hands, and sometimes I forget how to work it when I do get ahold of one.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> If the task involves hand digging, you can't have too many. I shovel just barely fits my hands, and sometimes I forget how to work it when I do get ahold of one.


i forget what one looks like...


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Mine now has a key :thumbsup:.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I think the stores should start giving you a free Mexican with every shovel purchase.


----------

